# [SOLVED] Outlook 'Desktop Alert' not working.



## Smellytea1

When I receive a new message, my new mail window doesn't show. Also when I go to the settings and click preview nothing happens.


----------



## pcs365_13

*Re: Outlook 'Desktop Alert' not working.*

To open the settings dialog box for the Desktop Alerts feature, follow these steps: 

1.On the Tools menu, click Options.
2.On the Preferences tab, click E-mail Options.
3.Click Advanced E-Mail Options.
4.Click Desktop Alert Settings.

Note: Desktop Alert notifications do not appear during the initial synchronization of an account or when you request a manual Send/Receive. 

Will receive Desktop Alert notifications for new, unread e-mail messages that are delivered to the default Inbox of the default account in a mail profile.

If you are using message rules and a new e-mail message is moved out of the default account Inbox, you may not receive a Desktop Alert notification, or the Desktop Alert notification may not appear for the full duration of time that you configured in the settings for the Desktop Alerts feature. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Smellytea1

*Re: Outlook 'Desktop Alert' not working.*

Hi,
I tried that and asked my mother to send me a e-mail and there is no Desktop Alert. I really need this working as I mostly have my sound off and there is no way of telling if I have new mail. :upset:


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Outlook 'Desktop Alert' not working.*

Hello,

See if this Outlook tool helps.


----------



## Smellytea1

*Re: Outlook 'Desktop Alert' not working.*

Hi,
I ran the repair feature in Control Panel -> Programs and Features and this fixed the problem. Thank for the help.


----------

